# New Year resolutions



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

My resolutions are:
1) Not to let petty things annoy me!
2) To lose some weight,i have a 34inch waist,not bad for a 43 year old!!
3) To find more time for other people.

A very Happy New Year to everyone at the ChefTalk Cafe. I hope nobody gets a hangover!!!:chef:


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---I'd love to get back in shape... I've sorta let myself go... I used to have a 25 inch waist... and... I want to spend more time with people who I've lost touch with. I want to go to church more... just a bunch of things I miss... --april--


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

First, I'm going to teach Leo how to reply to a thread without starting a new thread! Just kidding you, Leo!  . To reply to a thread, such as the New Years topic that Nicko started, just click on "post reply" at the top or bottom of the thread you are reading; no need to start a new thread on the same subject. 

The big one for me this year is quitting smoking. You know it's time when your Mother offers you $1,000 to do so!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---greg---
sounds cool... you get to do something to greatly improve your health and well being and you get paid for it. Sounds like a good deal to me:bounce: --april--


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Greg,you`ll have to excuse my method of posting replies. I am getting old and my thumbs get in the way!!:chef:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

No problem, Leo. Just don't let this petty thing annoy you, or you'll have blown your first resolution!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg,
Good luck quitting smoking!!!
What would you do with $1000?
cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Use it to go to Chicago for the NRA show, if I'm not slammed at work.  I think I'll be able to afford it, anyways, with the money that I won't have spent on cigarettes!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Greg, as a former smoker let me give you my 2cents worth. If you *REALLY* want to quit you will. If you're on the edge you won't. Part of it is that you have formed a physical habit (I don't mean the need for nicotine) but a physical movement habit as it relates to the act of smoking a cigarette. Remember for one, before you started smoking, when you were younger, you did not need to smoke. You got along fine everyday without one. You didn't ned it then, you don't need it now. Your brain says "what will I do with that time that I use when I smoke? I can't fill that time! I need something to do. The key is to change your habits that you have when you smoke. If you run to have a smoke everytime the last order comes in, force yourself to do something else with that time. I discovered that when I drove home, everytime I reached a certain exit on the highway I lit up the last smoke for the ride. So I started to take a different route. Once you can break those little physical habits it gets easier. Keep reminding yourself of when you didn't smoke and how you got along without it. Do this for 2-3 weeks and really want to and try and you will be able to break (and here are the key words) THE HABIT 
Good luck


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Don't listen to them Greg!!!

If you quit smoking you will be miserable. You will have headaches, you will cough like a donkey, your nerves will be wracks and nothing, NOTHING is like this first whiff of Marlboro ( I think of it and I  ) 

But on the other hand, you will enjoy your FREEDOM and the feeling that you will breathe better. 

Think it the other way. Can you accept that there is something that can control your life the way cigarette does?
Let's don't give cigarette more credit that it deserves 

No addictions - just freedom   :bounce: :bounce:


----------

